# McCoy/Colby



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

just want to know some info about the bloodlines, and if you can find some pictures. thanks


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

These are some OLDSCHOOL game lines. I dont have the time right now but they are great lines! WIll post more later.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> These are some OLDSCHOOL game lines. I dont have the time right now but they are great lines! WIll post more later.


Thanks. Looking forward for you to post some more info. :cheers:

Edit: Also, is breeding her a good idea? What would be a nice bloodline to breed her with?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

IMO.... I would keep her bloodline tight. Don't outcross here. Its always good to see a tightly bred Colby dog. 
Take her to a Colby male.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Alright, thanks. And if i found a colby male, how does it work with selling the puppies. Does the male owner get some of the profit? And is it possible to get her nudered after a litter. The vet said each cycle she goes through increases the % of getting cancer. Thank you for your input, im startin to like these forums. New homepage =P:woof:


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

The male owner either gets stud fee or first pick of the litter which means they pick which pup they want out of the litter first before anyone else. You'll also here it called a 'pup back deal'.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just curious but why do you want to breed her and then have her neutered?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

My friends vet said each heat she goes through increases her chance of cancer. 
I dont want to lose my dog to cancer:rain:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

The only reason that i know about Colby is my friend bred that line.... Beautifull dogs..... Oldschool lines, like OFK said....


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Was the Colby family the first American breeder of the APBT?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

im pretty sure lightner was before colby.Lightner had dogs as far back as the1880's..It is said his grandfather had them back before the cival war...


----------



## GermanM (Mar 24, 2008)

my pup is half colby here is a pic of him


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

don't breed your dog. Not saying that your dog isn't great and all. You sound very inexperienced with dogs period let alone the APBT. The reasoning behind that is because a female dog is "spayed"... not neutered(that scares the bajesus out of me because the fate of our dogs are in all of our hands). alot of people pass their dogs off as a "big name" (you may have a legit dog, but then again you may not because of poor breeders just breeding for the names sake... like you would be) it isn't a good enough reason to breed your dog just because it has a fancy surname,and there isn't any guarantee the stud you find will find will be of the "promised" blood. You haven't done anything with your dog to prove that it's breeding quality (showing or working) you also haven't done any health tests. please leave breeding quality dogs to the professionals.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Richie said:


> My friends vet said each heat she goes through increases her chance of cancer.
> I dont want to lose my dog to cancer:rain:


Having pregnancy or labor could kill her. A chance of cancer seems small compared to you wanting to breed your dog which could itself cause death. Seems silly to do if you are not actually into breeding and don't know about it. Increases the chances of something not going well.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*Got a colby/Gator Male*

Reno on my webpage is a colby/gator.
http://wittypits.com


----------

